
Xbox 360 backward compatibility coming to Xbox One - deegles
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/06/xbox-360-backwards-compatibility-coming-to-xbox-one/
======
finne
I'd love MS to share some details on how they achieved this. From what I've
read, game devs just have to agree to their games being made available on the
Xbox one, so it apparently all done on Microsofts side.

